# Twitter exchange



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm still new here and I know there's a tag exchange and a facebook exchange. Is there a Twitter exchange? If not, let's start one.

Here's mine: http://twitter.com/IsaacSweeney


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm game: http://www.twitter.com/jonfmerz


----------



## A.R. Williams (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm game! http://twitter.com/a_r_williams


----------



## JMelzer (Mar 21, 2010)

Let's do it up! twitter.com/melzer


----------



## OliverCrommer (May 17, 2010)

Good idea!

http://twitter.com/JasonWChan


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

I was looking for a Twitter exchange thread too. Thanks Isaac!

http://twitter.com/jennybeanses


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Followed everyone thus far


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

http://www.twitter.com/valmoredaniels


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice to see I was already following some of you!


----------



## JMelzer (Mar 21, 2010)

jonfmerz said:


> Nice to see I was already following some of you!


I could have swore I was already following you, Jon. Ah well, corrected!


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm: http://twitter.com/#!/Kathleen01930


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## S.L. Baum (Jul 21, 2010)

I'll throw mine into the pot!

http://twitter.com/slbaum


----------



## Katie Salidas (Mar 21, 2010)

Here is mine!

http://twitter.com/QuixoticKatie


----------



## MSTHRILLER (Jan 20, 2011)

https://twitter.com/TraciHohenstein


----------



## TLH (Jan 20, 2011)

me too. http://twitter.com/Latersbra


----------



## Scott Neumyer (Dec 8, 2010)

Working on following everyone now.

Can you guys add me?

http://www.twitter.com/scottneumyer

Thanks!


----------



## A.R. Williams (Jan 9, 2011)

I followed everyone and also created a KindleBoards list which I set to private viewing. The people I followed do not appear on my regular following list, even though the information above their avatar says they are being followed.

Does creating a private list change how the people you are following appear?

--signed Still a Twitter Newbie

ETA: Never mind! I just reloaded the page and everyone shows up. ::shakes head at self::


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

Excellent! I think I got everyone added so far. Can't wait to tweet with you guys!


----------



## John Hamilton (May 6, 2010)

I'm at: http://twitter.com/johnchamilton


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

Glad to have some new followers. I'm caught up ... almost ... or I will be soon.


----------



## Scott Neumyer (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey, hey! Thanks to this thread, I just bumped over 3,000 twitter followers! Huzzah!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I'm at: http://twitter.com/AuthorArnold


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

This sounds good. I got everyone on the list. Here's mine, please add me. http://twitter.com/Targoun


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

Bleekness said:


> I asked this in another thread, but no one responded, so I'll ask here.
> 
> Why should I twitter? And any of you seen an uptick in sales since starting this?


Twitter gives you a chance to meet other authors and readers, helps you network and spread the word about your work, your blog, what you're up to in your every day world. In all honesty, the majority of my first weekend launch sales for The Goblin Market came from my Twitter friends last weekend, so yes. Twitter connects you with your audience on a personal level, but you have to be a person, rather than just a "read my novel" tweeter in order to really build strong connections with people.


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

Bleekness said:


> Does it reset itself each time you long in? Or does one have to change something in the message? I was thinking something as lame/spammish as adding a number to it.


Yeah, if you tweet the same link more than once, Twitter nabs you. You have to alter it somehow. It's not just that you want to tweet to "us" per se, but build an audience, interact with them and be yourself so they get to know you and get interested in what you have to say. If you say things that interest others, they will RT to their followers and help spread the word for you.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm at: http://twitter.com/JasonGA


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

Bleekness said:


> Thank you Jenny.
> 
> Let me experiment with this for a bit before I join this thread.
> 
> But I do need to do more promoting, so this is probably a good avenue.


Either way, feel free to add me and I'll add you back. I'm fun. I swear. And if I can help out, let me know. I have been with twitter for over 2 years. I was forced to join by one of my freelance jobs a few years ago, and at first I was like, "THIS IS USELESS." Now I'm a bonafide tweetaholic.


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

Great thread! I already try to follow everyone I recognize from here on Kindleboards. I'm now following everyone who's posted so far in this thread. I'll keep adding more as they appear.

Here's mine:
http://twitter.com/#!/TeckBanner

Thanks!


----------



## OliverCrommer (May 17, 2010)

All caught up now!


----------



## A.R. Williams (Jan 9, 2011)

Jennybeanses said:


> Twitter gives you a chance to meet other authors and readers, helps you network and spread the word about your work, your blog, what you're up to in your every day world. In all honesty, the majority of my first weekend launch sales for The Goblin Market came from my Twitter friends last weekend, so yes. Twitter connects you with your audience on a personal level, but you have to be a person, rather than just a "read my novel" tweeter in order to really build strong connections with people.


Jenny mentions a lot of good points. Another use of twitter is to find and tweet information that people following your feed might find useful. Discover an awesome blog post on writing characters tweet it. Have a book you think deserves a recommendation tweet it.

But you don't want to make it all about you or people will start to tune you out.


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

Hooray, Keith!


----------



## smackmathew (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for this exchange, what a great idea. I have follwed everyone so far.

http://www.twitter.com/Mat_McLeod


----------



## Jason G. Anderson (Sep 29, 2010)

Bleekness said:


> So I'm doing the twitter now, and I guess if anyone has any, like, book announcements, I retweet it?


If you want  Just tweet and retweet what catches your attention - you'll soon find your own style. Or end up like me and be really slack about it all!


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

It is fun, and you get to meet some new people, make friends, talk about books... Sometimes it can be a bit distracting, but then, sometimes I need the distraction.


----------



## HeadshotHeather (Jan 7, 2010)

Jennybeanses said:


> It is fun, and you get to meet some new people, make friends, talk about books... Sometimes it can be a bit distracting, but then, sometimes I need the distraction.


And some of those new people you meet follow you onto the KindleBoards! Hi Jenny!

Hey if anyone wants to add me I'm @HeadshotHeather over on the Twitter. It's fun, addicting and so awesome for Getting the word out on your books or in my case my reviews.


----------



## DHammons (Dec 21, 2010)

Following all.

Here is mine: twitter.com/TheBeanStraw


----------



## Paul J Coleman (Jun 24, 2010)

Followed and re-tweeted you all. Here's me:

http://twitter.com/bookPumper

Paul


----------



## RachelHowzell (Nov 4, 2010)

I will be following all. Here is mine: http://twitter.com/#!/RachelHowzell

Rachel


----------



## jakebible (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm http://twitter.com/jakebible

Cheers!


----------



## jakebible (Feb 3, 2011)

Just followed everyone!


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Here is mine, though I don't use it as much as I could

http://twitter.com/mistandshadows


----------



## LindaNagata (Jan 4, 2011)

I've come in late, but I'm a regular on twitter, so count me in. I'll be adding people after I post this, but here's me:
http://twitter.com/LindaNagata


----------



## LindaNagata (Jan 4, 2011)

Okay, I just added everyone so far. Look forward to tweeting with you!


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

Me = http://twitter.com/safficscribe

Will get following you guys now!


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

twitter.com/glennbullion

That would be me


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm on Twitter too! I will go back tonight (when I get home) and follow ya'll if I'm not already (I know I'm following some of you already).

twitter.com/jatitus

Happy Monday!!


----------



## jmkwriter (Sep 14, 2009)

Here's mine: http://www.twitter.com/onestrayword


----------



## RobertMarda (Oct 19, 2010)

I just finished following everyone in this thread that I wasn't already following.

I think I replied to another thread here and so was already following some of you.

For anyone interested in following me, I can be found at: http://twitter.com/#!/ZionsRodeVos

If I missed any of you just follow me, I will follow back.

And one of you on this list I was already following because you posted to a list of twitter accounts on CC.


----------



## MaxMunro (Nov 12, 2010)

https://twitter.com/MaxMunro

There's mine. I'll try to follow everone who's posted here.


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm game. I'm up to date with everyone - now, can I figure out how to make Chris Northern
@shasqa a livelink... nope, how about http://twitter.com/#!/shasqa ... nope

I am a complete technophobe zombie. I can only appologise.


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

Chris Northern said:


> I'm game. I'm up to date with everyone - now, can I figure out how to make Chris Northern
> @shasqa a livelink... nope, how about http://twitter.com/#!/shasqa ... nope
> 
> I am a complete technophobe zombie. I can only appologise.


It's the #! in the url.  I don't know why they started adding it, but it makes it impossible to just add it as a link anywhere.

I think I'm all caught up here following everyone in the thread so far. Hooray for new Twitter friends.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm in:

http://twitter.com/saysaah


----------



## DHammons (Dec 21, 2010)

If you followed me, I followed you. twitter.com/TheBeanStraw


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

http://twitter.com/JFHilborne

I usually check into Twitter at least once a day.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

I tried to follow everyone but Twitter isn't working well tonight. It keeps saying it can't refresh. If you follow me - I will follow you (I won't take it personally if you don't though, lol).

I will try to catch whoever I didn't follow today. And I'm sorry.


----------



## cdofv (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I just joined Twitter, and am now following everyone that posted on this thread.

I'd really appreciate it if you could follow me back: http://twitter.com/emmaraveling

Looking forward to tweeting with all of you!

-Emma


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm a twit when it comes to tweeting, but I read stuff on Twitter every day. If I ever really figure Twitter out, I'll tweet more... http://www.twitter.com/ThumperWabbt

Will follow everyone ASAP...


----------



## JenniferShirk (Nov 15, 2010)

I LOVE Twitter:

http://twitter.com/jennifershirk

Will definitely follow you back!


----------



## Kelvin (Oct 17, 2010)

Here's mine..... http://twitter.com/#!/KelvinO_Ralph. I'd follow anyone who follows me


----------



## DHammons (Dec 21, 2010)

All followed and listed. I couldn't find EMMAR or KELVIN.


----------



## DevonMark (Jan 28, 2011)

New to Twitter, followed everyone up to here...

http://twitter.com/devonmark

appreciate some followers!


----------



## cdofv (Feb 4, 2011)

@DevonMark - Followed

@DHammons: We're already following each other. I'm @emmaraveling on Twitter


----------



## edwardgtalbot (Apr 28, 2010)

Whew, think I got y'all followed (already was following a few of you). Here's mine:

http://twitter.com/egtalbot


----------



## Jack Wallen (Feb 9, 2011)

i'm http://twitter.com/autumnalpress
or
http://twitter.com/jlwallen


----------



## Jack Wallen (Feb 9, 2011)

took me a while, but i am now following everyone that had replied prior to me adding my post!


----------



## Eupub (Feb 17, 2011)

www.twitter.com/Eupubooks

I would massively appreciate followers and would be sure to follow anyone who follows me


----------



## rsullivan9597 (Nov 18, 2009)

I just followed everyone. I have a few to add to the mix:

Mine: http://twitter.com/#!/rsullivan9597 
Michaels: http://twitter.com/#!/author_sullivan (Fantasy Author)
Ridan: http://twitter.com/#!/ridan_pub (My publishing company)


----------



## Nathan Lowell (Dec 11, 2010)

I feel like a pokemon hunter -- "gotta get 'em all..." -- whoosh. 

(obligatory post to remember where I left off when I finished following)


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

Nathan Lowell said:


> I feel like a pokemon hunter -- "gotta get 'em all..." -- whoosh.
> 
> (obligatory post to remember where I left off when I finished following)


hehehe; same thing, all up to date, think.


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm caught up and following everyone. Thanks for the re-follows.

Here's mine again, for anyone who missed it:
http://twitter.com/#!/TeckBanner


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

Me too! Me too!

http://twitter.com/sybilnelson

and

http://twitter.com/priscillagreat


----------



## Sybil Nelson (Jun 24, 2010)

I tried to follow everyone, but some of the links are not working.


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

I wonder why it's so common for people's links to break at the exclamation point?  I see it happen again and again, but it works fine for me.  I didn't do anything special to prevent it from breaking.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Eupub said:


> www.twitter.com/Eupubooks
> 
> I would massively appreciate followers and would be sure to follow anyone who follows me


Twitter says you don't exist...


----------



## SheriLeigh (Feb 21, 2011)

Me too!

Here I am!


----------



## Jeremy C. Shipp (Feb 23, 2011)

Here I am: http://www.twitter.com/JeremyCShipp

-Jeremy


----------



## SheriLeigh (Feb 21, 2011)

While we're talking about Twitter - what are your favorite # hashtags? Where do you Twitter? I haven't quite figured the whole thing out yet... 

<---total newbie


----------



## Talia Jager (Sep 22, 2010)

Here's mine:
http://twitter.com/taliajager

I'd love some followers and I'll follow you, too!


----------



## Michelle Muto (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm here...

http://twitter.com/michellemuto


----------



## Ben White (Feb 11, 2011)

Jumping over from the other thread, why not?

http://www.twitter.com/BJKWhite


----------



## Mary Pat Hyland (Feb 14, 2011)

http://twitter.com/cailinAolain


----------



## Donna Ball (May 8, 2010)

Here I am!
http://twitter.com/DonnaABall
I definitely need more followers, and will follow you all.


----------



## Elijah Joon (Mar 11, 2011)

JoeMitchell, the Twitter link doesn't exist. Re-post?

Here's mine
http://twitter.com/elijahjoon


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

I jumped over from the other thread and followed everyone in this one, too.

I'm still figuring things out so... don't expect to much at first, but I'll work on it. 

I'm at http://twitter.com/JRTomlinAuthor


----------



## Keith Blenman (May 31, 2009)

Oh, fun! I just started using Twitter, so it'll be good to follow people that weren't on Firefly. I mean, good to follow you as well. Firefly was aweso
http://www.twitter.com/keithblenman


----------



## thejosh86 (Mar 1, 2011)

You can find my ridiculous ramblings at www.twitter.com/thejosh86.


----------



## Harris Channing (Nov 23, 2010)

http://twitter.com/harrischanning Love all the followers I can get!


----------



## JenniferShirk (Nov 15, 2010)

I think I'm following most of you now.

But if I missed you, you can catch me here: http://twitter.com/jennifershirk

I'll follow you back.


----------



## aniaahlborn (Mar 10, 2011)

Do you have a twitter account? List it here so we indies can connect through a different source. 

Mine is @aniaahlborn


----------



## Mike Cooley (Mar 12, 2011)

Mine is @last_writes

and my blog is: http://mikecooleyfiction.com

Nice to tweet you! 

Mike


----------



## Stephanie Poscente (Mar 15, 2011)

Ha, "nice to tweet you", that's funny.  
My username is: @sposcente 

Looking forward to chatting with you guys!


----------



## Todd Russell (Mar 27, 2011)

Have added those here 

My Twitter here:
http://twitter.com/Todd_Russell

There have been two other recent Twitter threads here, you might want to piggyback on:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,51211.0.html

and:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,56809.0.html


----------



## naomi_jay (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm @naomi_jay. I mostly talk about sharks and cake.


----------



## Al Schneider (Feb 14, 2011)

Tweets are at @indiebooklounge


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm at http://www.twitter.com/JFHilborne. Just tried to follow you guys but Twitter is having problems. Will do so later.


----------



## Stephanie Poscente (Mar 15, 2011)

naomi_jay said:


> I'm @naomi_jay. I mostly talk about sharks and cake.


Hm. I love sharks. 
I also love cake.
That's my kind of tweeting.


----------



## naomi_jay (Feb 1, 2011)

> Hm. I love sharks.
> I also love cake.
> That's my kind of tweeting.


If you also love comics, cartoons, and cocktails, this could be the beginning of a beautiful friendship!


----------



## Cheryl Shireman (Feb 11, 2011)

Followed all of you except for a handful with broken links.

Mine is http://www.twitter.com/cherylshireman

Thanks so much!


----------



## Cheryl Shireman (Feb 11, 2011)

Mine is http://www.twitter.com/cherylshireman

There are already a couple of twitter feeds on the boards

I will now go and follow everyone on here.

Thanks


----------



## Pamela Kay Noble Brown (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi I'm new at twitter also.  I've noticed that some of your addresses are twitter.com/your name and some are @your name.  Do they mean the same thing?  Which one do I use to follow you?  

And also what is the name of the facebook exchange?

Any guidance would be much appreciated.


----------



## Les Turner (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey guys, you can hit me up at www.twitter.com/lescturner


----------



## isaacsweeney (Jan 1, 2011)

I know I've seen some new people here so I'm bumping this back up in a vain attempt to get more Twitter followers.


----------



## JenniJames (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm here! I'm here!

And I'm new.

But I've been twitterpated for a while. *grins*

http://twitter.com/Jenni_James/


----------



## Jeff Kay (Nov 22, 2010)

My twitter: @jeffkay

My website: http://www.thewvsr.com


----------



## Fatima Fayez (Apr 8, 2011)

Bumping this thread. I am going through these threads trying to add people to my brand spankin' new Twitter account. If you want a follower, let me know!


----------



## arodera (Aug 4, 2011)

Great thread!!

My twitter is @ArmandoRodera and my website is http://www.armandorodera.com

Thank you very much. Regards!


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm @WilliamGJones - http://www.twitter.com/WilliamGJones


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

I am at http://www.twitter.com/SofLwriter


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

This is definitely a good idea for an exchange.

I am on Twitter as @norilana:

http://www.twitter.com/Norilana


----------



## Alex MacLean (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm here, and will follow back. http://twitter.com/AlexMacLean3


----------



## JuliaJamieson (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm here; http://twitter.com/#!/JuliaJBooks

Will go back through this thread and follow you guys!

Julia


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi.  I don't understand the # and what they do.  I will try to get better at tweeting.  I will follow everyone who follows me.  I tried to follow everyone so far, but quite a few links did not work.  When I typed the name into search, many times it said the name did not exist.  So, please follow me and I will reciprocate.

www.twitter.com/Caddyorpims

Thanks!


----------



## Baker Lawley (Oct 5, 2011)

Great idea--going back to follow everybody here now.

I'm at www.twitter.com/bakerlawley

Happy writing and tweeting, everybody!


----------



## Alm Hlgh (Dec 6, 2010)

I want in...

http://twitter.com/PrincessandThug


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Ok, I'm rededicating my life to Twitter, so I've just gone through and added everybody up to here (except the links that are no longer live). I'm at: http://twitter.com/Dara_England


----------



## BuddyGott (Feb 4, 2011)

I think there's a couple of other Twitter threads that I'm already listed on, but since this one's the most recent active one..

I'm http://www.twitter.com/buddygott


----------



## amiblackwelder (Mar 19, 2010)

me too
http://twitter.com/amiblackwelder


----------



## David M. Brown (Jun 7, 2011)

http://twitter.com/elenchera for me and you might want to follow my wife @_mrs_b (http://twitter.com/_mrs_b)as she is pretty good with the RTs and connects with a lot of booklovers.

Am caught up to here!


----------



## WadeArnold (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm going back to find you all, here's mine:

twitter.com/wadesworld

and thanks!


----------



## Kayden Lee (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm pretty new to twitter, but I am in.
http://twitter.com/kayden2u


----------



## rayhensley (Apr 16, 2011)

Aloha!

Here's mine ---> http://twitter.com/RaymundHensley


----------



## Sebastiene (Dec 15, 2011)

Book promotion (you amp me, I'll amp you): https://twitter.com/#!/pagesmithy

More personal: https://twitter.com/#!/SebastieneE

I've followed most of the people on this thread, but I'll have follow more later b/c Twitter is acting really crazy right now: not loading pages, etc.

Thank you!!!


----------



## Danielle Kazemi (Apr 2, 2011)

Gotcha.  My twitter handle changed to www.twitter.com/DaniKazemi


----------



## Lindzz (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm game - will follow everyone on this thread - grateful if you could reciprocate.

https://twitter.com/#!/Lindzz21David

Lindzz


----------



## Ras Ashcroft (Feb 8, 2012)

Sure, why not! I'll add the people from this thread too. Here's mine:

https://twitter.com/RasAshcroft


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Ok, here's mine http://twitter.com/cliff_ball

Could have sworn we had a topic like this before....


----------



## Vaguely Piratical (Jun 21, 2011)

http://twitter.com/VglyPiratical


----------



## arodera (Aug 4, 2011)

Me too!! I'm a author from Spain.

http://twitter.com/ArmandoRodera

Thanks.


----------



## Alm Hlgh (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey if anyone is interested in doing "tweet-a-book" exchange check out this thread:

http://www.amazon.com/forum/meet%20our%20authors/ref=cm_cd_tfp_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx2UYC1FC06SU8S&cdThread=Tx3JKJHA3DYIVRL

and if you have a review that you would like to do the same, "tweet-a-review" check out this thread:

http://www.amazon.com/forum/meet%20our%20authors/ref=cm_cd_tfp_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx2UYC1FC06SU8S&cdThread=Tx3LQGSG8Q4EA0P

These two threads are awesome and people usually tweet a whole page (even though it's only one tweet is required)....

Every bit of cross promo helps out... hope to see you there...

Alm


----------



## KirbyTails (Jan 4, 2012)

@KT_Hall_Author

Oh, and my friend, @angstygangsta


----------



## A.A (Mar 30, 2012)

Here's mine:

http://twitter.com/#!/Anya_Allyn

I'll go follow all on this thread


----------



## glennlangohr (Nov 15, 2011)

Cool thread, count me in- https://twitter.com/#!/rollcallthebook


----------



## JacobGilroy (Apr 12, 2012)

https://twitter.com/#!/JacobGilroy


----------



## Josh St John (Feb 13, 2012)

http://www.twitter.com/PenGrind

I'll go and follow as many as I can.


----------



## AmberC (Mar 28, 2012)

@ambersweetapple
@sethdclarke


----------



## JRORTIZ (Apr 11, 2012)

I am at https://twitter.com/#!/JROrtiz59


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I like twitter and tweats.

http://www.twitter.com/edwpatjadeowl

Edward C. Patterson


----------

